# Question about my snails.



## gorejus (Nov 26, 2006)

:?: I have 4 mystery snails, and lately, the biggest one is attaching itself to the top of the shells of the other snails. I put the 4th snail in today [ it was getting attacked by the fish in the other tank ] and it attached itself to the top of the new snail and i noticed a thick white tentical looking object coming out of the big snails shell and inserted into the smaller snails shell. They were like this for a good 45 minutes, untill the smaller snail tried to "bite" the larger snail a few times, and it detached itself and went the other way. I'm wondering, were they mating? Trying to mate? and what of the little snail biting the larger snail?

Any answers at all would be of much help. thanks!!


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Sounds like they were trying to mate or something along those lines.


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

Hi gorejus,
If your snails looked something like the pic below then yes they were trying to mate. If you have some space above your water line in your tank eventually they will start laying egg clutches like in the second picture. Good luck!


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

I dont think they were mating, i think the big snail was just probing around with, what could have been, its air siphon. Ive never seen a snail bite another snail so that much has me puzzled. Good luck with them if they do end up mating


Note: This thread should be rated R for explicit sexual graphics. No snails under 18 allowed to watch!


----------



## Sable (Nov 6, 2006)

LOL!! That photo is of an actual mating, though, so I think it has to be NC-17!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:

I hope they were mating.  Baby snails are SO cute.


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

If you notice your snails trying to climb out of the tank, you will know they are breeding and looking for a place to lay eggs. You will need to lower your water line, apple snail eggs will drown and are laid above or out of the water where there is a lot of humidity. 

Your snail is probably trying to find a mate and checking to see if there are any takers or suitable partners. Since they don't have external indicators of gender, he probably has to poke around to see what is in that shell. LOL


----------



## CrystalRose (May 5, 2006)

I got lucky getting that pic one night. My snails were not happy being disturbed during their "private" time :lol: :lol:


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I came home from a 3 day weekend to find my mystery snail not acting himself. Today I noticed a hole in his shell. Do I go ahead and euthanize it, do an eggshell repair or do nothing and hope for the best? Also I was reading about cuttlebone for calcium intake. What is cuttlebone and where do I find it?


----------



## fishfreak (Dec 5, 2006)

I have those same snails and they were doing EXACTLY what yours were doing, they were mating. I found eggs a week after that.


----------

